# San Antonio at Cleveland (2/28/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









*Time:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, NBALP

*The Good:* Anderson may be healthy enough to return this game. If he comes back, the bench will have that hustling player who rebounds, defends and shows heart that Cleveland’s lately been lacking. Plus the Cavaliers are entirely different at home, compared to on the road. Good thing this is a home game.

*The Bad*: In the last 2 games, Cleveland has trailed by 20 or more points and been completely dominated. After having 2 performances like that, heading into a match up against the Spurs is not a good thing.

*The Ugly:* Jeff McInnis’ defense. With Tony Parker slashing and Manu slashing, the Cavaliers’ defense is in for trouble. Plus Mr. Fundamentals cannot be stopped, so Cleveland may give up 100 points or more.










Zydrunas has been Cleveland’s best player as of late. But he might run into a wall against the Spurs. James has been doing well statistically but still has a sore ankle (Silas said James can’t explode or dunk like he used to) and might be feeling fatigued. If James is indeed a little off, Big Z has to be the man.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This should be a fun game to watch, can't wait.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope Lebron is feeling better. He has not really looked the same since the ankle injury and is still doesn't appear to be over the flu. He shouldn't have played at all over All-Star weeked or extremely reduced minutes). Without a full strenght James we'resimply not that good. We could be terrible against a quality team like the Spurs


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Anderson at last.*

*Cavs activate Varejao*



> CLEVELAND (AP) -- Rookie forward Anderson Varejao was activated from the injured list Monday by the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> To make room, the Cavaliers placed Scott Williams on the injured list.
> 
> ...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Anderson at last.*

I'm worried about this game for the Spurs. I'm expecting a huge game out of LeBron, and I'm expecting another Spurs let down.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has been slightly off his game for awhile now IMO, especially with his jumpshot and explosiveness off the dribble/elevation. It doesn't always show up in the box score, but it's definitely noticeable.

Early in the last game against the Spurs Lebron was on fire, picking them apart with passes and scores off the dribble. Once they went to the zone = game over. Somebody is gonna have to step up and hit those outside shots or we will get blown out. Also we can't allow Parker to run us to death like he did in the last game, keep the TO's down, play aggressive D, and I think we have a shot.

Bad time to be playing the Spurs.. :uhoh:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st 
Spurs - 20
Cavaliers - 25

Duncan picking up early fouls was huge. Z has continued to play at an incredible level and the team in general is showing far more energy than they've shown the last 2 games. In the second quarter, the Cavaliers should try and make Duncan pick up another cheap foul.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime
Spurs - 39
Cavaliers - 40

Cleveland should be thankful Duncan started out by missing his first several shots. Despite not shooting well, the Spurs stepped up their defense, used a little zone and managed to hang in there. The Cavaliers should attack Duncan in the third, in hopes of drawing a fourth foul. So far, they've done a great job of that in the first and second quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd
Spurs - 64
Cavaliers - 70

With LeBron struggling from the field and Duncan in foul trouble, this game has been about the other teammates. Parker has been carving up the defense all night, while Gooden and Z have been able to get some things done around the basket.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

Duncan hits the WIDE WIDE open J.

Darnit.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a heartbreak


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible loss. Big shot by Duncan. What happened on that last play. He was wide open.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

There was no way Duncan could miss that. He hit the shot, like the superstar he is, despite struggling for much of the night. Heartbreaker. 

*Boxscore*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

McInnis fell guarding Parker so Z had to come help, left Duncan wide open off the pick and pop. Snow could have left Manu to come challenge the shot, there wasn't enough time for another pass.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's official: Paul Silas is a dumb coach. Snow is having a good game and he is clearly our best defender. So what does Silas he doesn't put him in for the last play when it is the Spurs ball? You have to be freakin kidding me


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> It's official: Paul Silas is a dumb coach. Snow is having a good game and he is clearly our best defender. So what does Silas he doesn't put him in for the last play when it is the Spurs ball? You have to be freakin kidding me


I agree. Snow had 2 very heady plays on Manu were he simply just ripped the ball away from him and Snow even did his old veteran tricks (his cheap trick of dribbling, stopping in front of a guy and drawing a foul). It was like Eric was playing at the level he was earlier in the season. Too bad he wasn't on the ball during the final moments. Unlike Jeff, I doubt Eric would have fallen or been knocked out of the play (if Snow would have fallen, he'd get up instead of argue with the refs like some people -_-).

For much of this season, Jeff makes a mistake and Z tries to play clean up. Either this leads to Z picking up fouls at alarming rates or people getting open shots. It's a hopeless theme that continues to repeat itself for the Cavaliers this season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> It's official: Paul Silas is a dumb coach. Snow is having a good game and he is clearly our best defender. So what does Silas he doesn't put him in for the last play when it is the Spurs ball? You have to be freakin kidding me


His lineups and in-game adjustments leave ALOT to be desired. That last play wouldn't have been an issue if Lebron hadn't been so off tonight though, so I wouldn't put the full blame on him. 

Bron has even an average game for his standards and I think we take this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I agree. Snow had 2 very heady plays on Manu were he simply just ripped the ball away from him and Snow even did his old veteran tricks (his cheap trick of dribbling, stopping in front of a guy and drawing a foul). It was like Eric was playing at the level he was earlier in the season. Too bad he wasn't on the ball during the final moments. Unlike Jeff, I doubt Eric would have fallen or been knocked out of the play (if Snow would have fallen, he'd get up instead of argue with the refs like some people -_-).
> 
> For much of this season, Jeff makes a mistake and Z tries to play clean up. Either this leads to Z picking up fouls at alarming rates or people getting open shots. It's a hopeless theme that continues to repeat itself for the Cavaliers this season.


I especially agree with the last paragraph. Z picks up at least 2 or 3 fouls a game covering for PG penetration against Jeff. I don't even think Parker took a jumpshot tonight, it was pure blowing by Jmac for layups all night which kills your defense. The more the season goes on, the more it becomes evident our real problem is at the PG spot.

Also another thing that irks me about our defense is Lebron's laziness of not challenging shots. He does a good job closing out but never puts his hands up. 90% of the time he will race down the court looking to get a fastbreak as soon as a shot goes up instead. Bowen knocked in 2 open looks that killed us and those shots are much tougher with a hand in the face.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron's also got to improve the free throw shooting. His two misses in the last three mintus really hurt us. Hopefully it's just the flu and ankle just bothering him. He hasn't played at the same high level he was at before the ankle injury.

JMac is still sorry the guy needs to go. I agree PG has become an even bigger issue then SG. Too bad we can't combine McInnis and Snow


----------

